# Greetings



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 20, 2010)

I bring you Fraternal greetings from Widow's Mite #475 PHA Round O, South Carolina. I look forward to gaining more light and sheding more light as I travel to the east.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 20, 2010)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> I bring you Fraternal greetings from Widow's Mite #475 PHA Round O, South Carolina. I look forward to gaining more light and sheding more light as I travel to the east.


 
Welcome aboard Bro. Bruce. It's a pleasure to have you!


----------



## JTM (Sep 20, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard and I just want to say, "What and avatar!!"


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 21, 2010)

Greeting Bro. Bruce


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bruce!


----------



## Bboc (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 22, 2010)

howdy


----------



## peace out (Sep 23, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for all the warm greetings.


----------



## BlueXJ (Oct 3, 2010)

I am late but sincere in wishing you a hearty welcome. Glad to see other states represented.
Blue


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, welcome Bro. Bruce. I've enjoyed your threads so far.


----------

